

Mathematics pronunciation guide - flatline
http://waukesha.uwc.edu/mat/kkromare/up.html

======
magoghm
As a native french speaker, I'm not convinced at all about "zhah(n) bah teest
zhoh zef foo 'Ryay" to say "Jean Baptiste Joseph Fourier" :D

~~~
ericz
But it's fun so fun to say

------
devinj
All those, and they couldn't even say which way "tuple" was supposed to be
pronounced? I've been dying to know!

~~~
mojuba
As far as I know "tuh-ple" is American programming jargon (Python jargon for
sure), while everywhere else it's "too-ple", including American mathematics
and European everything - programming and math. Correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
Volt
I have no idea personally, but I say "tuh-ple" because it comes from "n-tuple"
(think of how you pronounce "quintuple").

~~~
jrp
What about quadru(oo)ple?

------
barrkel
One that got stored in my brain faultily is χ (chi) as "key" versus "kai" -
but the indicated pronunciation as ky is still ambiguous (think inky vs Kyle)!
Wikipedia says kai. I still tend to pronounce it with a ch sound like Irish,
German, Scottish "loch" etc. though.

~~~
jeremymcanally
When you learn that letter in Greek, it's pronounced "key." I don't know if
you mathological folks decided to change that or not. ;)

------
tome
Ha ha, if you're a non-American take these pronunciations literally you _will_
end up sounding like an American mathematician!

orthogonal: US: ohr 'thahg uhn uhl UK: or 'thog uhn ul

~~~
hugh3
Or "beta", "theta" and "zeta", which I would rhyme with "beater" but Americans
would rhyme with "data".

Except I'd rhyme "data" with "garter" rather than "dater" anyway so that's a
bad example.

Wow, Barbie was right -- math is hard!

(Err, maths)

------
jimmyjim
Fantastic.

However, I wish that IPA pronunciations were also provided.

~~~
tokenadult
More and more often now, the IPA transcriptions (and alternate pronunications
for some terms) could be mined from Wikipedia. Google's dictionary

[http://www.google.com/dictionary?aq=f&langpair=en|en&...](http://www.google.com/dictionary?aq=f&langpair=en|en&q=pronunciation)

has some entries with IPA transcription of pronunciation, but fewer for
mathematics than I expected.

------
jodrellblank
I was excitedly hoping it would be a guide to how to pronounce formulae, alas
not.

